# *Help*Chameleon Sleeping During the Day??



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

My panther chameleon is sleeping quite alot during the day, he is still young only about 9weeks old. We have his temperature at around 85deg and he has a mister in his viv which we put on once or twice a day and i mist it with a spray bottle a few times a day.
Ive looked online but all i can find is that its 'not good' if theyre sleeping during the day but no real answers.

Does anyone know more about this like why? and how to solve the problem?

Thanks
Kayla


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

it isnt good that he is sleeping in the day! What uv light are you using and what supplements are you using?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chameleons will take a nap during the day... all mine would nap from time to time... especially when they were sunning themselves...

too much can mean there's a problem but a little nap here and there isn't something to worry about...


----------



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you both.

He is eating fruit flies at the minute as i think he is still to small for locusts so we just feed them to him as they come, I do have nutribol for when he starts eating locusts/crickets. The UV is 10 and sure it was made by exo terra.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

10% uvb bulb is too strong for a baby,try using a 5%:2thumb:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would say at 9 weeks, he should be able to take small hoppers easily


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

is the bulb coil or a long bulb


----------



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys:2thumb:

It's a long bulb.
Also we had a ceramic bulb which was a 60watt but it wasn't sufficiently heating the viv. The guy in a petshop told me to buy the infra red 100watt bulb which is heating it much better but not sure If the bulb could be part of the problem..but he was doing it before with the ceramic too. I think I'm going to buy a 100watt ceramic bulb now to see if that helps


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep as above, downgrade his bulb 10 a 5%, and buy the smallest hoppers you can get, and I wouldnt worry about his having resting periods through the day, as long as he is moving about in between :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

When you say misting are you talking about a spray system or a fogging system? (do you know the difference?) sorry don't mean to sound rude! I'm asking because chameleons don't like spray misting systems at all. - mine hated it and spent all day black and sulky till I removed it. A fogging system should be quiet and shouldnt upset him. 
Where is his inclosure? Is it in a quiet room as that maybe a better place to house him as some where like a noisy front room could be the problem. I'm just trying to eliminate some common problems. Maybe a photo of the set up and room could help us comment in some way.
They do sleep some during the day.


----------



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a fogging system in the viv, i also have a hand spray bottle. He in the front room but in the far corner, i will try and get some pics uploaded. 
Aswell as napping during the day he is very slow at waking up in the mornings when i put his light on it takes him quite a long time to wake up, for example he is still asleep now and his light has been on since 9am..


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Kayla90 said:


> I have a fogging system in the viv, i also have a hand spray bottle. He in the front room but in the far corner, i will try and get some pics uploaded.
> Aswell as napping during the day he is very slow at waking up in the mornings when i put his light on it takes him quite a long time to wake up, for example he is still asleep now and his light has been on since 9am..


I would check your temps. It may be taking a while to warm the enclosure and thats why hes slow waking up. could you say how your heating him, what equipment and stat etc your using? are you staying up late and the TVs on thus keeping him up? sounds silly but noise and movement maybe keeping him up and so hes not going to bed when he should. lol.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I think we need to see a picture of him really.

At that age he should be having micro crix which will bulk him up much better than fruitflies. All foods should be dusted with multivitamins.

My guess is that he is that he could be dehydrated (weak, closed eyes, reluctant to do much)


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Saedcantas said:


> I think we need to see a picture of him really.
> 
> At that age he should be having micro crix which will bulk him up much better than fruitflies. All foods should be dusted with multivitamins.
> 
> My guess is that he is that he could be dehydrated (weak, closed eyes, reluctant to do much)


This could be the case.


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Kayla90 said:


> Thanks guys:2thumb:
> 
> It's a long bulb.
> Also we had a ceramic bulb which was a 60watt but it wasn't sufficiently heating the viv. The guy in a petshop told me to buy the infra red 100watt bulb which is heating it much better but not sure If the bulb could be part of the problem..but he was doing it before with the ceramic too. I think I'm going to buy a 100watt ceramic bulb now to see if that helps


Dont keep Chams but could the problem be with not having enough light?
Ceramic and Red bulb= no light= lazy cham?
And UVs dont give out enough light imho.
Try a spot bulb maybe?


----------



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your advice everyone : victory:
I have a living earth electronics thermostat which I have set at 85 during the day and I turn it down to about 70 at night. I have 2 heat bulbs that I've been using, I started with a 60watt ceramic bulb but the thermostat light never went off so I thought it wasn't heating sufficently so then I changed to a 100watt red night spotlamp which a pet shop told me to use but I think he has been much worse since I have being using the red 1 so I put the ceramic bulb back in today but think I am going to order a 100watt ceramic bulb tonight. 
I do have the tv on after I switch his light off for the night which I haven't noticed him not sleeping because of, but I will keep an eye on him and make sure it isn't affecting his sleep. I've also told my other half to pick up some locusts for him tonight so I will dust them n see how he goes.
I don't mean to sound thick but how do I upload pics lol


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

I use a 75 watt sunglo for my Veiled, do you not have a problem with simulating sunlight as all you seem to be using is non-light generating bulbs?


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

create a photobucket account and you can then use the "insert image" icon on the top of the reply box


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Taibek said:


> I use a 75 watt sunglo for my Veiled, do you not have a problem with simulating sunlight as all you seem to be using is non-light generating bulbs?
> 
> image


I said that but was ignored. A uv isnt enough light for "Baskers" imho.


----------



## Kayla90 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok thanks I will get that sorted and get some pics up.
Sorry wasn't ignoring you just missed it, I thought a UV bulb was a sufficient light source so that's all I have been using. But if the heat bulb is also a light would that not disturb his sleep at night..?


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

right unless you have a freezing house, you shouldn't need to have a light on at night, check on a care sheet but i think they tolerate (need) temps down to 60 degrees in the evening 

My veiled has:
UV + Sunglo on at 8am
both off at 8pm

and repeat,

hes probs sleeping all the time because the "sun" is never coming up


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

Panther Chameleons need two forms of light for approximately 12 hours a day. First, they need access to a light heat source to bask and regulate their body temperature. Heat rocks, heat tape, ceramic heat emitters, etc., do not provide chameleons with a heat source they recognize so it is important to provide them with a basking spot using a heat bulb and an incandescent fixture. Next, they need a special fluorescent bulb that provides UVB light waves. UVB, which is usually provided by natural sunlight, is important in calcium metabolism pathways but is filtered out by glass and therefore must be provided by artificial lights to help prevent disorders such as Metabolic Bone Disease (MBD). As tempting as many bulbs that provide both UVB and heat may be, studies have shown that chameleons are able to regulate their body temperature and their UVB exposure independently so it is important to provide heat and UVB separately. Both these lights should be placed on the top of the enclosure with the closest perches approximately 8” below.
Panther Chameleons, like other reptiles regulate their own body temperature and it is thus important to provide them with a temperature gradient inside their enclosure. 

*The best ambient temperature during the day for Panther Chameleons is room temperature, between 72 and 80 degrees Fahrenheit. By placing the basking bulb approximately 8 inches away from a basking perch inside the enclosure, a basking spot of approximately 85-90 degrees Fahrenheit is achieved. This arrangement provides the warmest temperatures directly under the heat bulb and cooler temps lower down in the enclosures. Additionally, chameleons do well with a night temperature drop so no additional heat source is needed at night as long as your temps stay above the high 40s to low 50s and the chameleons are able to bask in the morning. If your night temperatures do necessitate a heat source, it is important not to use one that emits light*. Instead, a ceramic heat emitter should be utilized from a safe distance.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I would just go to B&Q and get a 100 watt spotbulb that will do the trick. I also use 10.0 uv lights for all my chameleons and have had them from a couple of months old but if the 5.0 bulb is inside the cage it will be fine. if it is above mesh i would personally use a 10.0


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Kayla90 said:


> Ok thanks I will get that sorted and get some pics up.
> Sorry wasn't ignoring you just missed it, I thought a UV bulb was a sufficient light source so that's all I have been using. But if the heat bulb is also a light would that not disturb his sleep at night..?


I use a spot during the day and at night i change it to ceramic and adjust temps on my stat.

Just how i do it, mine shouldnt need heat at night but i do it just incase.


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

weeble said:


> I use a spot during the day and at night i change it to ceramic and adjust temps on my stat.
> 
> Just how i do it, mine shouldnt need heat at night but i do it just incase.


_I thought they did better with ambient temps during the night, and only aided heating in the winter?_


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Taibek said:


> _I thought they did better with ambient temps during the night, and only aided heating in the winter?_


I live in a 4 storey 1890s house, it gets cold enough to freeze a gnats nads of here every season bar the height of summer :lol2:


----------



## Taibek (Jul 7, 2011)

weeble said:


> I live in a 4 storey 1890s house, it gets cold enough to freeze a gnats nads of here every season bar the height of summer :lol2:


 Ah im in a 15th floor flat, you have to sit next to the open fridge in the winter to get cool.....

:2thumb:


.....i might of exaggerated a bit....


----------



## Laceyt27 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bradley said:


> it isnt good that he is sleeping in the day! What uv light are you using and what supplements are you using?


My chameleon shuts its eyes durning the day but if I go over by her enclosure after a few seconds she will open them! What does this mean because I am confused and don’t know if this is normal. I got her for Christmas and she is Pretty same but I don’t know how old. She also hasn’t been wanting to eat all the time. I thought she was going into shed but I don’t know how young they could start?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Laceyt27 said:


> My chameleon shuts its eyes durning the day but if I go over by her enclosure after a few seconds she will open them! What does this mean because I am confused and don’t know if this is normal. I got her for Christmas and she is Pretty same but I don’t know how old. She also hasn’t been wanting to eat all the time. I thought she was going into shed but I don’t know how young they could start?


This thread is nearly 10 years old. You’re better off making a new one if you want help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

